# Brevin Knight Vs Tyson Chandler



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

I was just watching the Bobcats vs Bulls highlights and saw Knight get into a Scuffle with Chandler. Even though im a fan of Knight I have to admit it was pretty funny seeing the 5"9 Knight try to take on 7"1 chandler, what was Knight thinking, luckly he was held back for his own sake.

Anyone else find this funny I know I did?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I saw part of it. I don't think that would have been a good fight for him to pick lol.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

LOL


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

that sums it up pretty well lol


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

height only means something if it used effectively , i generally believe most tall basketball players cant fight worth a darn , 

who challenges a 7 fter to a fight, its a situation if you lose everyone will ask you "what were you thinking?" ?

i doubt chandler has been in a fight past the age of 8, i know eddy curry has never been in one and when he had his chance earlier this season he didn't handle it well, going low and dirty on b. haywood, 

i know brevin has at east 1 brother so i know he's has to have been in a few .

saying that i think chandler would win , but i dont think its nearly the obvious win people make it out to be.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Height does have something to do with fighting if the player does have muscles (IMO Chandler is filled out much better then he was out of high school). I mean Shawn Bradley and Yao aren't going to beat to many people down even if they tried, but Chandler isn't quite as skinny as those two are. Usually it's not a good rule for a guard to go after a center.


----------

